
Recursion? We don't need no stinking recursion - joeyespo
http://raganwald.com/2018/05/20/we-dont-need-no-stinking-recursion.html
======
moomin
Multirec is an example of a refold. They are surprisingly common in real
problems you encounter. The Haskell equivalent is hylo.
[https://www.stackage.org/haddock/lts-11.10/recursion-
schemes...](https://www.stackage.org/haddock/lts-11.10/recursion-
schemes-5.0.2/Data-Functor-Foldable.html#v:hylo)

------
TheBestKorea
Something which is perhaps overlooked in JS is that there is a recursion depth
built into many engines. Using pure iteration circumvents this making the
engine hang instead of error if your algorithm would loop infinitely.

